# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R 30 - Nova rasprodaja i raspored dežurstava

## Frida

Nova rasprodaja (jesensko zimska) odrzat ce se u *subotu, 19.11.2011. od 9 do 13 sati u paviljonu 7 na Zagrebačkom Velesajmu

*Na Velesajmu cemo zaprimati robu za rasprodaju u cetvrtak i petak (17. i 18.11.) pa ce nam opet trebati vasa pomoc. Za sve detalje oko oznacavanja robe i funkcioniranja rasprodaje, pogledajte tekstove na nasem portalu, ili pitajte na ovom topicu 

evo i rasporeda dezurstava, upisujete se na sljedeci nacin-ako dolazite sa djetetom upisite pored SD (sa djetetom), smjene su okvirne, pa ako bas ne mozete od 9-13, upisite da cete biti do 12, ali toga se onda drzite. Ako iz bilo kojeg razloga ne mozete doci, molim vas, samo javite. U zagradi je napisano koliko nam najmanje ljudi treba za funkcioniranje jedne smjene, ali uvijek je bolje da nas je vise 




*četvrtak; 17.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):  
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.
2. 

*petak; 18.11. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 19.11. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. 

*Velika zamolba-za sve one koje se upisuju za dezurstvo za subotu, 19.11. i u ovom popodnevnom terminu, molim vas da ako se zapisete da cete biti do 18 sati, da do tada i ostanete, jer taj period od 16-18 sati uvijek fali ljudi*

----------


## ani4

*četvrtak; 17.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):  
1. Ani4 ( od 10)
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 15) 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.
2. 

*petak; 18.11. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4  
2. 

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 15) 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 19.11. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## spajalica

Cure pazite ova rasprodaja je *u paviljonu 7*. to je onaj di je WC, ali ulazit ce se s istocne strane, tamo di je gastroglobus

----------


## laumi

*četvrtak; 17.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba):  
1. Ani4 ( od 10)
2. laumi

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 15) 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.
2. 

*petak; 18.11. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4  
2. laumi

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 15) 
2. 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 19.11. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. 
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. 
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. 

za subotu se neću zapisivati jer nisam sigurna hoću li moći. ako budem mogla, dođem svakako.

----------


## Teica

Na ovoj rasprodaji će se prodavati/moći kupiti samo proljetna robica ili i zimska i proljetna  :Embarassed:  ?

Spajalice, pliz, nemoj me "napasti" da sam već dugo na forumu pa bih to trebala znati  :Smile:  !

Pitam jer - ne znam!

Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## diči

*četvrtak; 17.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( od 10)
2. laumi

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 15) 
2. diči 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.diči
2. 

*petak; 18.11. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4 
2. laumi
3.diči (od 10)

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 15) 
2. diči 

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. diči (do 18)
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 19.11. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## ana.m

teica, pa zimska je raprodaja!  :Razz:

----------


## ana.m

*četvrtak; 17.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( od 10)
2. laumi
3. ana.m

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 15) 
2. diči 
3. ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.diči
2. 

*petak; 18.11. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4 
2. laumi
3.diči (od 10)
4. ana.m

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 15) 
2. diči 
3. ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. diči (do 18)
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 19.11. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. 

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1. 

jest da još ne znam kako ću ovo izvesti. ali hoću.  :Grin:

----------


## spajalica

> Na ovoj rasprodaji će se prodavati/moći kupiti samo proljetna robica ili i zimska i proljetna  ?
> 
> Spajalice, pliz, nemoj me "*napasti*" da sam već dugo na forumu pa bih to trebala znati  !


S obzirom na ono st je napisano zimsko proljetna pitanje i nije bez vraga  :Wink: 
ali uglavnom se prodaje zimska roba, bar koliko ja znam.

----------


## puntica

> S obzirom na ono st je napisano zimsko proljetna pitanje i nije bez vraga 
> ali uglavnom se prodaje zimska roba, bar koliko ja znam.


ma to je tipfler
nije zimsko proljetna nego jesensko-zimska
nema proljetnih stvari
za to ćete morati pričekati iduću rasprodaju  :Wink:

----------


## Bubica

*četvrtak; 17.11.* 

9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( od 10)
2. laumi
3. ana.m

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 15) 
2. diči 
3. ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1.diči
2. 

*petak; 18.11. 
*
9-13 (7 osoba): 
1. Ani4 
2. laumi
3.diči (od 10)
4. ana.m

13-16 (10 osoba): 
1. Ani4 ( do 15) 
2. diči 
3. ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba): 
1. diči (do 18)
2. 

20-22 (10 osoba): 
1. 
2. 

*subota; 19.11. 
*
7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Bubica

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.) 
1.

----------


## spajalica

> ma to je *tipfler*
> nije zimsko proljetna nego jesensko-zimska
> nema proljetnih stvari
> za to ćete morati pričekati iduću rasprodaju


hehehe, a nisam ja  :Grin:

----------


## mala-vila

četvrtak; 17.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10)
2. laumi
3. ana.m

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.diči
2. mala-vila

petak; 18.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. laumi
3.diči (od 10)
4. ana.m
5. mala-vila (10-13, ali probat cu ranije)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. diči (do 18)
2.

20-22 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

subota; 19.11.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Bubica

13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

ja sam "friška", rado bi se ukljucila na ovu. zar je dovoljno da se upišem pod nickom? pošto nitko nema pojma ko sam  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

kada dođeš tamo, upisat ćeš se punim imenom i prezimenom (i nickom)
samo ti dođi

----------


## Stijena

*četvrtak; 17.11.
*
9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10)
2. laumi
3. ana.m

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.diči
2. mala-vila
3. Stijena (do cca 18, možda i dulje)

*petak; 18.11.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. laumi
3.diči (od 10)
4. ana.m
5. mala-vila (10-13, ali probat cu ranije)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. diči (do 18)


20-22 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

*subota; 19.11.*

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Bubica


13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)
1.

----------


## superx

*četvrtak; 17.11.
*
9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10)
2. laumi
3. ana.m

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m
4. superx (negdje oko 12 dođem pa dok izdržim)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.diči
2. mala-vila
3. Stijena (do cca 18, možda i dulje)

*petak; 18.11.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. laumi
3.diči (od 10)
4. ana.m
5. mala-vila (10-13, ali probat cu ranije)

13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. diči (do 18)


20-22 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

*subota; 19.11.*

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Bubica


13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2.

16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## bebačica

> *četvrtak; 17.11.
> *
> 9-13 (7 osoba):
> 1. Ani4 ( od 10)
> 2. laumi
> 3. ana.m
> 4. bebačica
> 
> 13-16 (10 osoba):
> ...


 :Smile:

----------


## Nera

*četvrtak; 17.11.
*
9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10)
2. laumi
3. ana.m
4. bebačica
5. nera+tobolčarka


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m
4. superx (negdje oko 12 dođem pa dok izdržim)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.diči
2. mala-vila
3. Stijena (do cca 18, možda i dulje)

*petak; 18.11.*

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. laumi
3.diči (od 10)
4. ana.m
5. mala-vila (10-13, ali probat cu ranije)
6. bebačica
7. nera+tobolčarka


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. diči (do 18)


20-22 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

*subota; 19.11.*

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Bubica


13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. nera+tobolčarka (12-16)


16-18 (tate, dečki, prijatelji i sl.)

----------


## lalaland

četvrtak; 17.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10)
2. laumi
3. ana.m
4. bebačica
5. nera+tobolčarka


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m
4. superx (negdje oko 12 dođem pa dok izdržim)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.diči
2. mala-vila
3. Stijena (do cca 18, možda i dulje)
4. lalaland
petak; 18.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. laumi
3.diči (od 10)
4. ana.m
5. mala-vila (10-13, ali probat cu ranije)
6. bebačica
7. nera+tobolčarka


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. diči (do 18)
2. lalaland

20-22 (10 osoba):
1.
2.

subota; 19.11.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Bubica


13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. nera+tobolčarka (12-16)
3. lalaland

----------


## iva_luca

Ja naravno, dolazim, poslije posla....

----------


## pipi-lipi

vidimo se kao i svaki put, četvrtak i petak iza 16h

----------


## buby

*četvrtak; 17.11.*

*9-13* (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10)
2. laumi
3. ana.m
4. bebačica
5. nera+tobolčarka


*13-16* (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m
4. superx (negdje oko 12 dođem pa dok izdržim)

*16-20* (10 osoba):
1.diči
2. mala-vila
3. Stijena (do cca 18, možda i dulje)
4. lalaland

*petak; 18.11.*

*9-13* (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. laumi
3.diči (od 10)
4. ana.m
5. mala-vila (10-13, ali probat cu ranije)
6. bebačica
7. nera+tobolčarka


*13-16* (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m

*16-20* (10 osoba):
1. diči (do 18)
2. lalaland
3. buby (18-20)

*20-22* (10 osoba):
1.
2.

*subota; 19.11.*

*7-13:* (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Bubica
3. buby (9-13)


*13-18* (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. nera+tobolčarka (12-16)
3. lalaland
4. buby (13-18)

 :Very Happy:  vidimo se

----------


## emily

*četvrtak; 17.11.

9-13* (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10)
2. laumi
3. ana.m
4. bebačica
5. nera+tobolčarka


*13-16* (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m
4. superx (negdje oko 12 dođem pa dok izdržim)

*16-20* (10 osoba):
1.diči
2. mala-vila
3. Stijena (do cca 18, možda i dulje)
4. lalaland

*petak; 18.11.*

*9-13* (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. laumi
3.diči (od 10)
4. ana.m
5. mala-vila (10-13, ali probat cu ranije)
6. bebačica
7. nera+tobolčarka


*13-16* (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m

*16-20* (10 osoba):
1. diči (do 18)
2. lalaland
3. buby (18-20)

*20-22* (10 osoba):
1.
2.

*subota; 19.11.*

*7-13:* (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Bubica
3. buby (9-13)
4. emily (7,30-12 ili 13)


*13-18* (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. nera+tobolčarka (12-16)
3. lalaland
4. buby (13-18)

----------


## Willow

pišem ce u petak, ako stignem, dođem još u nekom terminu  :Smile: *



četvrtak; 17.11.

9-13* (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10)
2. laumi
3. ana.m
4. bebačica
5. nera+tobolčarka


*13-16* (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m
4. superx (negdje oko 12 dođem pa dok izdržim)

*16-20* (10 osoba):
1.diči
2. mala-vila
3. Stijena (do cca 18, možda i dulje)
4. lalaland

*petak; 18.11.*

*9-13* (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. laumi
3.diči (od 10)
4. ana.m
5. mala-vila (10-13, ali probat cu ranije)
6. bebačica
7. nera+tobolčarka
8. willow


*13-16* (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m

*16-20* (10 osoba):
1. diči (do 18)
2. lalaland
3. buby (18-20)

*20-22* (10 osoba):
1.
2.

*subota; 19.11.*

*7-13:* (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Bubica
3. buby (9-13)
4. emily (7,30-12 ili 13)


*13-18* (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. nera+tobolčarka (12-16)
3. lalaland
4. buby (13-18)

----------


## larmama

*četvrtak; 17.11.

9-13* (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10)
2. laumi
3. ana.m
4. bebačica
5. nera+tobolčarka


*13-16* (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m
4. superx (negdje oko 12 dođem pa dok izdržim)

*16-20* (10 osoba):
1.diči
2. mala-vila
3. Stijena (do cca 18, možda i dulje)
4. lalaland

*petak; 18.11.*

*9-13* (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. laumi
3.diči (od 10)
4. ana.m
5. mala-vila (10-13, ali probat cu ranije)
6. bebačica
7. nera+tobolčarka
8. willow


*13-16* (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m

*16-20* (10 osoba):
1. diči (do 18)
2. lalaland
3. buby (18-20)

*20-22* (10 osoba):
1.
2.

*subota; 19.11.*

*7-13:* (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Bubica
3. buby (9-13)
4. emily (7,30-12 ili 13)
5. larmama


*13-18* (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. nera+tobolčarka (12-16)
3. lalaland
4. buby (13-18)

----------


## Roza

*četvrtak; 17.11.

9-13* (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10)
2. laumi
3. ana.m
4. bebačica
5. nera+tobolčarka


*13-16* (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m
4. superx (negdje oko 12 dođem pa dok izdržim)

*16-20* (10 osoba):
1.diči
2. mala-vila
3. Stijena (do cca 18, možda i dulje)
4. lalaland

*petak; 18.11.*

*9-13* (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. laumi
3.diči (od 10)
4. ana.m
5. mala-vila (10-13, ali probat cu ranije)
6. bebačica
7. nera+tobolčarka
8. willow


*13-16* (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m

*16-20* (10 osoba):
1. diči (do 18)
2. lalaland
3. buby (18-20)
4. Roza2kids (od 17)

*20-22* (10 osoba):
1.Roza
2.

*subota; 19.11.*

*7-13:* (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Bubica
3. buby (9-13)
4. emily (7,30-12 ili 13)
5. larmama
6. Roza


*13-18* (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. nera+tobolčarka (12-16)
3. lalaland
4. buby (13-18)
5. Roza

----------


## mala-vila

četvrtak; 17.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10)
2. laumi
3. ana.m
4. bebačica
5. nera+tobolčarka


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m
4. superx (negdje oko 12 dođem pa dok izdržim)

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.diči
2. mala-vila (od 17)
3. Stijena (do cca 18, možda i dulje)
4. lalaland

petak; 18.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. laumi
3.diči (od 10)
4. ana.m
5. bebačica
6. nera+tobolčarka
7. willow


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. diči (do 18)
2. lalaland
3. buby (18-20)
4. Roza2kids (od 17)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1.Roza
2.

subota; 19.11.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Bubica
3. buby (9-13)
4. emily (7,30-12 ili 13)
5. larmama
6. Roza


13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. nera+tobolčarka (12-16)
3. lalaland
4. buby (13-18)
5. Roza 

moram se brisati jer mm radi cijeli dan u petak, četvrtak dolazim

----------


## superx

četvrtak; 17.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10)
2. laumi
3. ana.m
4. bebačica
5. nera+tobolčarka
6. superx


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m
4. superx 

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.diči
2. mala-vila (od 17)
3. Stijena (do cca 18, možda i dulje)
4. lalaland

petak; 18.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. laumi
3.diči (od 10)
4. ana.m
5. bebačica
6. nera+tobolčarka
7. willow


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. diči (do 18)
2. lalaland
3. buby (18-20)
4. Roza2kids (od 17)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1.Roza
2.

subota; 19.11.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Bubica
3. buby (9-13)
4. emily (7,30-12 ili 13)
5. larmama
6. Roza


13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. nera+tobolčarka (12-16)
3. lalaland
4. buby (13-18)
5. Roza 

Ja ipak dođem u četvrtak ranije i ostajem do pola 4.
U petak ako užicam slobodan dan.

----------


## Davor

četvrtak; 17.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10)
2. laumi
3. ana.m
4. bebačica
5. nera+tobolčarka
6. superx


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m
4. superx
5. Davor + +

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.diči
2. mala-vila (od 17)
3. Stijena (do cca 18, možda i dulje)
4. lalaland

petak; 18.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. laumi
3.diči (od 10)
4. ana.m
5. bebačica
6. nera+tobolčarka
7. willow


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. diči (do 18)
2. lalaland
3. buby (18-20)
4. Roza2kids (od 17)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1.Roza
2.

subota; 19.11.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Bubica
3. buby (9-13)
4. emily (7,30-12 ili 13)
5. larmama
6. Roza


13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. nera+tobolčarka (12-16)
3. lalaland
4. buby (13-18)
5. Roza 

Zapisao sam se za četvrtak, a ne znam za sada hoću li moći i u petak. Nek' stoji ovako.

----------


## ana.m

četvrtak; 17.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( od 10)
2. laumi
3. ana.m
4. bebačica
5. nera+tobolčarka
6. superx


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m
4. superx
5. Davor + +

16-20 (10 osoba):
1.diči
2. mala-vila (od 17)
3. Stijena (do cca 18, možda i dulje)
4. lalaland

petak; 18.11.

9-13 (7 osoba):
1. Ani4
2. laumi
3.diči (od 10)
4. ana.m
5. bebačica
6. nera+tobolčarka
7. willow


13-16 (10 osoba):
1. Ani4 ( do 15)
2. diči
3. ana.m

16-20 (10 osoba):
1. diči (do 18)
2. lalaland
3. buby (18-20)
4. Roza2kids (od 17)

20-22 (10 osoba):
1.Roza
2.

subota; 19.11.

7-13: (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. Bubica
3. buby (9-13)
4. emily (7,30-12 ili 13)
5. larmama
6. Roza
7. ana.m (molila bih prijevoz ako ide netko sa zapada  :Grin: )


13-18 (što više "friških"): (20 osoba)
1. diči
2. nera+tobolčarka (12-16)
3. lalaland
4. buby (13-18)
5. Roza

----------


## dodagoda

> četvrtak; 17.11.
> 
> 9-13 (7 osoba):
> 1. Ani4 ( od 10)
> 2. laumi
> 3. ana.m
> 4. bebačica
> 5. nera+tobolčarka
> 6. superx
> ...


....

----------


## Willow

preporuka: tko se sprema u paviljon neka se toplo obuče :smrznuti smajlic:

----------


## laumi

> preporuka: tko se sprema u paviljon neka se toplo obuče :smrznuti smajlic:


baš sam došla ovo napisati, smrzla sam se danas, a nisam bila baš tanko obučena.

----------


## Freja

Ja se bojim da ovoga puta neću stići ni u subotu  :Sad:  Žao mi je zbog toga. Nadam se da ćete se ipak nekako pokriti.

----------


## mala-vila

> preporuka: tko se sprema u paviljon neka se toplo obuče :smrznuti smajlic:


hvala na preporuci

----------


## superx

Molim nekog da javi, ostala mi je u paviljonu vrecica sa ugovorom! 
Nemam tamo niciji broj pa da mi spreme da dodjem sutra po to! 
Please, ako treba kontakt javite se na pp!

----------


## laumi

javila sam spajalici, kaže da će pogledati

----------


## priscila

> preporuka: tko se sprema u paviljon neka se toplo obuče :smrznuti smajlic:


Da, definitivno... Ja sam mislila s bebačem doći volontirati, ali sam pretpostavila da će biti hladno. 
Ali hladnije je nego što sam pretpostavljala  :Razz:

----------


## laumi

cure, moja viroza se pojačala i dobila sam temperaturu tako da, ako mi sutra ne bude bolje, neću moći doći
ali u subotu ću se svakako potruditi doći

----------


## superx

Tnx, tamo je kod naseg stola velika osh kosh vreca!
Drz se!

----------


## laumi

nađeno! samo je kava prolivena po njemu, ali sve se vidi, kaže spajalica.

----------


## rossa

> cure, moja viroza se pojačala i dobila sam temperaturu tako da, ako mi sutra ne bude bolje, neću moći doći
> ali u subotu ću se svakako potruditi doći


bolje ti je ostat doma sutra pa se oporaviti kako treba. Iako će sutra valjda biti toplije u paviljonu.

----------


## Davor

Sutra će sigurno biti toplije. Kad je unutra pušten kombi ostala su kolna vrata otvorena, a između unutarnjih kolnih vrata i stropa je veliki otvoreni prostor. Dakle, hladnoća. Vjerojatno je već sada bolje.
Dok je trajao "Info" tamo je bilo čisto OK, znači može se.

----------


## laumi

rossa, i ja si nekako mislim da mi je bolje sutra odležati pa doći u subotu. pretpostavljam da je u subotu potrebno čim više ljudi.

----------


## superx

Super! Ja sam oko pola 10 sutra tamo!

----------


## spajalica

> Dok je trajao "Info" tamo je bilo čisto OK, znači može se.


bit e da su oni bili "info"rmirani kako se moze  :Evil or Very Mad: 

moram samo reci da mi je iznimno zao zbog hladnoce, nas je takodjer iznenadila (evo me ko zimska sluzba).
hvala svim curama koje su ulozile svoje slobodno vrijeme, volju i trud da nam pomognu, pogotovo jutranjoj smjeni  :Naklon: 

laumi, zdravlje je na prvom mjestu. pij caj, ususkaj se i misli na nas i to je vec dovoljno  :Love:

----------


## Stijena

ja sam se začudila kako se (popodne) uopće nisam smrzla  :Undecided: 
doduše ja sam bila cijelo vrijeme u jakni (bez šala i rukavica  :Grin: ) i u pokretu  :Cool: 
vjerojatno je sjediti puno gore

----------


## spajalica

stijena sva si samozatjana bila  :Wink:

----------


## Stijena

a šljakalo se
zato bar nije bilo zima  :Grin:

----------


## dodagoda

ja se moram "brisati" sa današnjih 13-16 sati... upravo su me zvali iz vrtića mali mi zakurio i to pošteno. Držte fige da nije streptokok... pojavio se u grupi  :Sad: .
Nemogu vjerovati.. svaki put mi se netko razboli  :Sad:

----------


## anna-y

Nisam se javljala, ali definitivno ništa od mene za ovu rasprodaju. Rasprodali su me.  :Grin:

----------


## puntica

Cure (i Davor) ako si premišljate kada da dođete - dođite u subotu, bit će nas jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaako malo, premalo  :Sad: 

molim vas  :Love: 

pogotovo ako ima nekoga tko voli uvoditi malo reda, pa bi se pridružio ekipi na ulazu u pavilijon (posao jako naporan prvih sat-dva a kasnije laganini - najbolja ekipa je tamo  :Grin:  )

----------


## laumi

ja stižem u subotu oko 2. danas fakat nisam u stanju (dobila sam antibiotik)

----------


## †marival

dođemo ja i moji hahari ( 2 od 3 ) - pa ako mogu pomoći u sitnim stvarima - Mario od 183 cm i 90 kg mislim da može pomoći u većim  :Smile: 
samo da malo odmorim jer sam sa mamom provela cijelo prijepodne na šalati ... dođem i nemamo nekih drugih obaveza pa možemo ostati do kad treba

puse

----------


## †marival

:Love:  kratko ali slatko nakon duuuuuuuuuuuuuugo vremena  :Love:

----------


## ana.m

Nisam sigurna za sutra...muž ima neke poslove, s djecom ne mogu doći. A ako dođem, nadam se da ću biti potreba kad god!

----------


## puntica

TREBAMO VAS POPODNE NA VELESAJMU!!!
Ako ikako možete dođite između 13-16h i pomozite nam u razvrstavanju neprodanih stvari

Mooooolim vas, malo nas jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Love:

----------


## apricot

ma nije nas uopće bilo malo, bilo nas je taman  :Heart: 
i sve je bilo na vrijeme gotovo iako se činilo da neće nikad.

hvala svima  :Love:

----------


## Freja

Drago mi je čuti da ste se na kraju pokrile, mučilo me to cijeli dan, ali ovoga puta stvarno nisam mogla uskočiti.
Bravo za sve!

----------


## blond lady

Nemogu poslati poruku Fridi tako da ovdje pišem:

Dobila sam vrećiću sa robom koja meni ne pripada sa šifrom br. 11137.

Ja sam imala šifru 11098 i prijateljica je išla po novac i uzela dvije vrećice koje su stajale jedna kraj druge. Jedna je bila moja a druga nije.

----------

